# What sort of fish is this?



## yonis (May 17, 2010)

Hi there,

I took a photo of this fish at the California Academy of Sciences in January and just got around to editing the photo.










Can anyone identify it?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

awesome pic but do u have a side profile pic? its some sorta Orange Burst cichlid.....might be a OB Zebra.


----------



## yonis (May 17, 2010)

Eluviet said:


> do u have a side profile pic?


Not sure, I'll have to look. I didn't specifically take a side profile photo of that fish, but it might have shown up in another photo I took in that area.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IF its in saltwater, its not a cichlid. Which tank was it in? The Reef?


----------



## yonis (May 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it this guy was in the Northern California Coast tank.

Thanks for the responses so far. 

*EDIT*: Think it's one of these? My colors are edited a bit.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

saltwater fish?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

yea it does look like the same guy. notice the marking on the eye?


----------



## yonis (May 17, 2010)

Yep, it's definitely a saltwater fish, and it likely lives around the Northern California coast.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Its some type of grouper but im not sure what type


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a Rockfish, which is a fish which falls somewhere between scorpionfishes and seabasses. The Genus is Sebastes. That's as close as I can get, though; I'm from Alabama, not California. There are over 100 species of Rockfish.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh i didn't know that. I thought rockfish were much stubbier.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A lot of them are stubbier.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

You da man TOS. I bow to your knowledge.
p.s. Hes right lol


----------



## yonis (May 17, 2010)

Thanks to TOS, and with a little bit of Google Fu, I've determined that it's a Canary Rockfish.










Thanks everyone! :fish:


----------

